# [SOLVED] Keyboard is typing alternate characters



## kazoober (May 2, 2009)

Some keys on the keyboard have two characters on them such as the U key has a "4" the O key has a "6" the P key has a "*" etc.

My daughter was using my laptop and now when I try to type a U it types a "6" and the same with the other keys that have the alternate character.

I don't know how to turn this feature off and go back to just typing the standard letters and not the special characters on the keys.

Anyone know how to get my keyboard back to normal so it types just the letters again?

Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard is typing alternate characters*

Try pressing SHIFT+NUMLCK.


----------



## kazoober (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard is typing alternate characters*

Found the fix. Press Fn and Print Screen (SysRq)


----------

